# DirectDraw, Direct3D, AGP Texture acceleration NOT AVAILABLE?



## VenomHowell (Jul 31, 2005)

This is the oddest problem I've ever had with this computer... Coming home from university for the holidays, I lugged my tower along an decided to simply use my parents tower. Well, anyways, for whatever reason, when I hooked up the computer, I began getting a couple errors with my games, consistent with some games, but mostly on and off with others. So I decided, alright then, I'll update what I can. What better time than now to update my games and hardware? 

So I updated DirectX to the december build of DirectX 9.0C, and immediately after restarting the computer, I installed the new Radeon Catalyst drivers for December...

However, now, no games that require 3D acceleration are working. I checked out DXdiag, and it's telling me that DirectDraw, Direct3D, etc. are unavailable. This is despite the fact that dxdiag is indeed detecting the drivers for my Radeon X800 Pro, as is the device manager. The computer is simply running completely sluggishly and giving me 'DirectDraw failed to initialize' errors, despite reinstalls of the ATI drivers.

Any suggestions or help would be most appreciated. IF anyone requests info, I should be able to deliver it.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Install/reinstall mobo drivers.


----------



## VenomHowell (Jul 31, 2005)

Correction, I lugged my tower home and decided to use my parents MONITOR*.

Anyways, I flashed my mobo to the most recent BIOS...

PMC 49L004T LPC
Asus A8V(deluxe)
1017.002

It failed to solve the problem with my computer. For some reason DirectDraw, Direct3D, etc. still are not working and my computer continues to run pathetically slow. If this continues, I suppose I'll try the Omega Drivers instead, but I do not see why these ATI ones are failing, and also try to find monitor drivers, but I doubt that's the case.. Anyways, I'll report what DXdiag is giving me.

Name: Radeon X800 Pro
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip Type: RADEON X800 PRO AGP (0x4A49)
DAC Type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Approx Total Memory: N/A
Current Display Mode: 1280x960 (32bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor


----------



## VenomHowell (Jul 31, 2005)

I've decided to try the Omega drivers after a great amount of troubleshooting and fiddling with the computer with no luck. I'll get back to you after on the results.


----------



## VenomHowell (Jul 31, 2005)

Alright, here's what I've done:

-Installed the new Direct X
-Tried multiple drivers and multiple reinstalls (Both ATI and Omega)
-Flashed the BIOS to the newest version
-Opened up the case to make sure everything is firmly in place
-Installed the monitor drivers

dxdiag is still saying that directdraw, direct3d, etc are unavailable, even though I can use the 'test Directdraw' function and it works perfectly well, but still no option to enable direct draw. However, Direct X and the device manager fully recognizes that these drivers are indeed installed. The computer is also running pathetically slow as a whole, as if the video card is not even being utilized at all.

So, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

You need to install motherboard drivers "mobo"
When you flashed bios your settings were changed to defaults, you must
go back into bios and make adjustments. ie, set video from pci to agp,,
the list goes on.
Mobo drivers are chipset drivers, they tell the os how to handle agp, usb,
pci, etc......


----------



## VenomHowell (Jul 31, 2005)

I figured that out after  My bad, my bad.

I reinstalled the ATI catalyst after flashing the bios, and readjusted the aperture size to 256 mb and fiddled with the BIOS settings. All seems to be working now. Gonna get the new Via mobo drivers as well while I'm at it.


----------

